# Sanitizing nylon straining bags



## NashChic (Dec 2, 2012)

I've got my nylon straining bags sitting in a sealed 1gal ziplock with about 3/4 cup k-meta solution. One bag is brand new, one has been used once and then washed well. (I don't have a way to test my k-meta, but I mixed it in the last 3 weeks and it almost took my head off when I opened the bucket... So I think it's pretty strong.)

I'm pretty new to this whole thing and really paranoid about sanitization practices, so I wanted to see if any of the more experienced winemakers thought this was a sufficient plan. Thoughts?


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't have any suggestions for you, as I believe i may be newer to this than you are, but I am curious how you washed the bags. I have two that I am having a hard time getting clean, one had raisins, the other had peppers. Sorry, didn't mean to stray away from your question.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 2, 2012)

Instead of buying the expensive staining backs at you HBS I buy paint straining bags at Home Depot. I just bought 1 gallon and 5 gallon bags. They are about 2/3.00. When I am done with them I throw them out. I sanitize with a meta solution. If your solution smells that strong it is still good, relax!


----------



## NashChic (Dec 2, 2012)

Snowgirl... The one I've used before had a berry blend in it (for Dragon Blood skeeter pee). I rinsed REALLY well inside & inside-out, then I ran it through the washing machine with no detergent. Then I soaked it in k-meta & air dried it before putting it away. It's still a very light purple, but I didn't want to use any bleach or detergent. I figured a little staining was better than risking any chemicals in my next batch.

Runningwolf... That's a great idea! I'll have to check them out. Thanks


----------



## robie (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep, paint straining bags work great. My local paint store carries 5 galon and 1 gallon sizes.

Soaking either type of bag in a normal Kmeta solution for even a few minutes works great. Kmeta solution should be 3 tablespoons Kmeta powder per gallon of water. Keep that gallon of solution sealed up and it will keep for months. As long as a careful whiff of it knocks you back, it is still good.

I don't go to too much trouble washing the bags, if I decide to re-use them. I rinse them well, slosh in some B-Brite or Oxyclean and rinse again. Always sanitize again just before you use them.


----------



## Bailey (Dec 2, 2012)

Even cheaper than the paint strainers and a little more fine mesh - cost about $0.33 per pair - knee high hose from wall mart. 

I like the white but it doesn't really matter.

They stretch like crazy and one will hold several pounds of fruit. They're easy to fill, etc.....

and disposable.


----------



## robie (Dec 2, 2012)

Bailey said:


> Even cheaper than the paint strainers and a little more fine mesh - cost about $0.33 per pair - knee high hose from wall mart.
> 
> I like the white but it doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...



For the guy wine makers, nylon paint bags are a whole lot more macho than a woman's stocking!!!

Just kidding!  
Yes, they work great, but maybe not quite as strong is all, but that's likely not a problem.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 2, 2012)

snowgirl812001 said:


> I don't have any suggestions for you, as I believe i may be newer to this than you are, but I am curious how you washed the bags. I have two that I am having a hard time getting clean, one had raisins, the other had peppers. Sorry, didn't mean to stray away from your question.



I don't think those you have are "washable", definitely the one used in jalapeño has to be thrown away, I have been washing and reusing the bags but only the ones that you can possible wash without having a chance of introducing bacteria in your next batch...


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 2, 2012)

robie said:


> For the guy wine makers, nylon paint bags are a whole lot more macho than a woman's stocking!!!
> 
> Just kidding!
> Yes, they work great, but maybe not quite as strong is all, but that's likely not a problem.



Hey Robie, woman stockings may not be "macho", but you can get them at Walmart for .25 cents, if someone sees that in the wine I tell people it is a very specialized bag for wine fermentation, so they actually don't make the connection

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Leggs-Women-s-Everyday-Box-Control-Top-Hosiery-3-Pack/14912789


----------



## NashChic (Dec 2, 2012)

Bailey... Do you just use 1 knee high or do you put one inside another to make a double thickness of nylon? That's definitely cost effective & it would make it nice to just toss the whole thing. Anything to make clean up easier is a plus!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm always afraid of getting a runner


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks all! I'm just gonna toss mine & go for paint bags or the knee highs. Great ideas, lots of help... That's why I love this site!


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 3, 2012)

NashChic said:


> Bailey... Do you just use 1 knee high or do you put one inside another to make a double thickness of nylon? That's definitely cost effective & it would make it nice to just toss the whole thing. Anything to make clean up easier is a plus!


 
I have used the nylons as well and they work great. You can use any size and just tie a knot and cut off what you don't need. Knot that piece again and you are ready for the next fill.

Fishnet all the way baby!


----------



## Arne (Dec 4, 2012)

Think I have tried all these ways. Ran out of the panty hose, so went back to the paint strainers or nylon from the fermenters. When I get done with these, take em out to the hose when the weather is decent, Clean em up the best I can and hang em on the clothes line to air dry and be sun sanatized. Fold em up, put em away and next use, rinse them off good. I mite be wrong, but the way I look at it, I rinse the fruits off real well, the bag they are going in is going to be as clean as they are. Into the primary and give em a shot of k-meta. Havn't had a batch spoil yet. The next one mite, but til it does, this seems to work. Arne.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 4, 2012)

I use nylon drawstring boiling bags, they do get stained, but I've found that when I clean them with b-brite and then sanitize them with meta, they come totally clean.
I like the drawstring bags, they are tried and true, and for the $4.50 or so that they cost, I don't have to worry about them failing.


----------

